# Pencil Art



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Just seen this on another forum I'm on.. thought I'd share because it is pretty awesome!! Certainly would take a lot of patience


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

wow, that's pretty impressive.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow those are amazing, I wish I had more talent. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW is right! I've seen carved match sticks before but the don't compare with these, thanks for sharing


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow... i wanna try this now


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Wow that's amazing. Need alot of patience that's for sure


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

That's INSANE!!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

That's super neat and cool to see..... thanks for sharing...


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Holy  thats pretty darn small ....imagine how tiny the chainsaw musta been .

reminds me of the grains of rice they carve.....cool pics btw. I finally got the alphabet straight now


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

GEEZ talk about too much time on their hands. thats crazy though. wonder who thought of that!


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice! I wish I had that kind of patience lol


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

here is a link on the artist
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/02/11/nyregion/nyregionspecial2/11ctpeople.html?_r=1


----------

